# Rumors About Cold Showers After Workouts



## masoncooper7 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have heard so many rumors about cold showers.

Is it true that having a cold shower after you work out helps muscles to recover meaning you can workout more often and helps increase the speed in which muscles grow?

can anyone help clear this up!

Thanks


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

A cold shower isn't likely to have much effect, other than waking you up. Ice therapy can reduce the ache in a muscle but I doubt it would be a lot of use for body building. The body diverts blood away from cold tissue so cooling down with ice will reduce the blood flow and hence it will impact the nutrient flow into the muscle and if anything you want to keep the blood flowing into the muscle not get rid of it- I used to use it when power lifting. A lot of power lifters did back in the 80's.

Similar principal to hot and cold treatment of an injury, cold to reduce swelling and then hot to bring the blood back in helping to repair the damage.

The best way to ensure fast recovery from training is a good diet and plenty of sleep .


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I read somewhere (might have been on here) that a cold shower following your workout for 1 minute is good for lactic-acid release & then turning it to warm again to bring the "blood back" as such. Some people do this repeatedly, 1 minute cold - 1 minute hot - 1 minute cold - 1 minute hot etc.

I personally just stand in a cold shower for a minute or so post-workout (sounds easier than it is, a cold shower is not that nice!) and then turn it to warm.


----------



## Dave_619 (Sep 29, 2008)

Haimer said:


> I read somewhere (might have been on here) that a cold shower following your workout for 1 minute is good for lactic-acid release & then turning it to warm again to bring the "blood back" as such. Some people do this repeatedly, 1 minute cold - 1 minute hot - 1 minute cold - 1 minute hot etc.
> 
> I personally just stand in a cold shower for a minute or so post-workout (sounds easier than it is, a cold shower is not that nice!) and then turn it to warm.


Contrast Hydrotherapy is the smart word haha. 1 min ice then 1 minute heat for around 10 mins, it works well for torn tendons.


----------

